# Mr. Marble.....any trouble with their products?



## Flikka (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Not sure if I'm in the right spot or not.  

I went yesterday to a dealer to pick up a shower pan for a client and while the colour was not what I ordered. The colour they sent isn't even on Mr. Marbles display board. Have any of you had problems with this in the past? The dealer is looking into it but didn't seem to know what Mr. Marble would do about it.

Thanks
Flikka


----------



## chmerr (Mar 3, 2006)

I am a cultured marble contractor......
If this is synthetic marble there can be several reasons for the change/diff in color. What color is the pan (supposed to be)? What does it look like darker lighter or off shade.


----------



## Flikka (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi chmerr,

The pan is heading back to Mr.Marble. They recently changed their supplier of some materials that when molded into the thickness of a shower pan make my choice PINK! Apparently if I had ordered the thinner shower walls as well they would have been the colour I was expecting which is a dark sand colour with bits of darker colours to make it a granite look. They are in the process of coming out with new display boards which will put me waiting another 3-4 weeks after ordering. I'm disappointed in them that as they knew they had a problem they just went ahead and made it anyway without checking with their dealer or myself. To my knowledge they are the only manufactor in Ontario, Canada so I guess I'll have to wait for new samples and then wait again for the pan. Thank goodness that this is for me and not a client and that the bathroom isn't one we will be using often.

Thanks for replying.


----------

